# Deal of the day!!!!!!



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you!!! I've been wanting to give this brand a try from the recommendations here and from fellow agility competitors. These small sample bags will last a long time and be perfect for on the go travel 

I also nabbed the paw print rug that I've heard great things about. A muddy spring is the perfect time to try it out!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just ordered all 8 lbs too! I ordered it yesterday with a 5lbs bag of Acana. I started to panic because the payment didn't go through with PayPal. Turns out they have it on back order! I called them up and asked why and it is because their warehouse closest to California (Las Vegas) is out of stock. They don't know when they will get anymore so she changed my order to ship out of New Jersey where the main warehouse is. She said it will take 5-8 days to get here instead of 2-4 but waiting for the other warehouse to get it back in stock would take even longer. You might want to check your order status and call them. It is a great deal! I couldn't resist getting them even though my 3 really disliked the Love. It is such a great food, I really like the Human Grade aspect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was worried that it was some kind of 'misprint' and checked my order this a.m. (I had ordered yesterday a.m.) And I was sooooo happy to find out it was shipped already!!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Never tried this brand before but I just ordered 2 boxes to try. Of course the $49+ for free shipping got me. So I had to order tons of chews to make my order over $49. Gucci and Miu Miu will be munching on bully sticks, trachea, deer chews, rabbits chews, and buffalo chews for a very very long time. Lol


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, that is a really good deal! I was just looking at replacing some of Tika's kibble (Acana) with Honest Kitchen. 

I've sent Petflow an email to see if I can place an order - I have an actual US shipping address, not a PO box, but my billing address is Canadian. Hopefully I can and they reply before they are out of stock or back to regular price :fingers-crossed: If I can place orders I'll keep an eye out for deals in the future.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks- I use HK when we travel- stock up for summer trips!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I ordered anyway before I had a reply from PetFlow. I have a receipt from PayPal and the PetFlow website says "Order shipping" so I have my fingers crossed that I'll be picking up some really good food next week.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

To get up to the 50 dollars, I found some very neat LED collars, only 7.99 each. And tracheas- 1 lb for fifteen bucks- what a deal!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Could anyone post a link to the website? I'd like to check it out 

Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.petflow.com/explorer?f[]=subcategory:dry+food&f[]=pet:dog&f[]=brand:trials


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you so much!! My mom feeds this to her dog and I buy her food for her- what a save!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Carolinek said:


> To get up to the 50 dollars, I found some very neat LED collars, only 7.99 each. And tracheas- 1 lb for fifteen bucks- what a deal!


I love this site...I order a lot of my treats and food from here! But a note to you all is that you don't 'have' to order 50 bucks worth of stuff.......the shipping rate is a flat $4.95 and if your savings on an item is large , it's less expensive to pay the 4.95! You do have to have a min. $17.00 order though! When I ordered the HK it only came to $15.96, so I threw in a couple 0f .99 cent bullies and paid the 4.95 for a total bill of $22.89 for over $80.00 worth of HK!!! They also occasionally have name brand trial bags of kibble and I stock up if it is a brand I like! I check them often and I freeze it!!!!! :dance2:


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

At first I thought it was a scam but it isn't  I have some being sent to my house and some to my house. If you have a few different places to send it (since it is 1 per household per type) you could get a lot  Little Bruce is going to be sooo happy!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks!! WOW!! I didn't know of this site before, and I went a bit overboard LOL - I even doubled my order! I never heard of Honest Kitchen before, but I am willing to try it out. I ordered all 4 plus a bunch of other stuff - couldn't resist a couple of things for a penny!!LOL


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

This forum is lightening my pockets again. I just doubled my order too. I got 2 food scoops also. My pup came from the breeder with honest kitchen packets. I'll be using it as a topper for kibble.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

My order arrived today - doubled it up as this was an awesome deal - thank you!!!!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine arrived too. 8 boxes of HK! My mom's dog is so happy.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. I'm glad I didn't double my order though, I still have to doctor up THK with soft canned food just to get them to take a few bites. They ate about an 1/8 of a cup (all three shared it not 1/8 cup each) of Keen mixed with wellness beef topper and I was amazed! (The kittens decided to finish the other half when the Tpoos were done) Plus 4 lbs has lasted over 2 months with them so I think 8lbs will last quite a while. That mixed with the 5 different varieties of kibble I have for them . I always leave kibble out for them to eat. It's ridiculous the things I have to do to get these guys to eat. Branna finally hit 5lbs at 3 years old! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so happy...............I'm set for the next 6 mths on my dehydrated foods!!!! WHOO HOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I just received a refund for 4 of my 8 boxes. Apparently they were out of stock of the Love and the Embark. I'm disappointed, but it was still a great deal.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I must have gotten my order in in time- what a great deal- thanks for the tip!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Received my order! The tracheas are huge. They are way bigger than my tpoos mouth. Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My babies said:


> Received my order! The tracheas are huge. They are way bigger than my tpoos mouth. Lol


Have someone saw them into pieces........when I can't get the 4 inch ones ! have my son cut the 6 inch ones in half!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Have someone saw them into pieces........when I can't get the 4 inch ones ! have my son cut the 6 inch ones in half!!!!!:biggrin:


Hubby cut them to about 4-5 inches. They both want me to hold it for them while they munched and chewed away! I got cramps in my hands from holding onto it hard while they tugged and pulled trying to break it into pieces. If I put it down they they pick it up and stuff it back into my hands for me to hold it for them again. My spoiled little brats.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci and Miu Miu turned their noses up on the 2 boxes of honest kitchen that I brought. My 2 spoiled and picky brats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Babies.............
Try mixing it with a little canned food......I mixed Molly's with her kibble and with canned '95% meat' dog food...........she's not picky, just 'selective' sometimes Hahaha!!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> My Babies.............
> Try mixing it with a little canned food......I mixed Molly's with her kibble and with canned '95% meat' dog food...........she's not picky, just 'selective' sometimes Hahaha!!!!


Gucci and Miu Miu won't eat any canned foods. Believe me I've tried every single possible high quality canned food out there. I use to go to the pet stores and buy 1 can of each while looking at my phone on the dog food advisory website to see which ones were high quality brands. I would open each can and then throw them out. 

I tried sprinkling some dehydrated meats and even cake crumbs (Gucci's absolute favorite) on the honest kitchen but they wouldn't even take a lick. Not even to lick off the dehydrated meats or cake crumbs. 

I've never seen picker dogs. I know I probably turned them into the little picky monsters that they are now.


----------

